# Lots of Shotgun Shells



## jshuag (Jan 16, 2014)

Lots of shotgun shells for reloading. I have wads too. 

Honestly I don't even know if these are worth anything. Perhaps someone who isn't interested with more education on this can chime in and tell me what I should be asking for them to keep me and any buyers honest. 

2 dog food bags completely full of empty 16 and 12 gauge shells. They have all been shot once. Lots of empty boxes to go with them too. I am pretty sure all of the wads are only for 12 gauge. I live in Tooele but travel to Salt Lake on a regular basis. 

PM me or e-mail; [email protected](dot)com


----------

